# SOLD: 14 gal BioCube & Stand



## GreenGreenGrass (Oct 23, 2010)

Decided to get something bigger now that I have the space. One year old and in perfect condition. Ready for fresh or saltwater setups.

14 gal BioCube
matching stand
2x 24watt 10,000k bulbs
1x 24watt Actinic bulb
LED moonlight lunar bulbs
original box & manual

Bonus: I'll throw in a bag of 1 month old Florabase

*SOLD $175.00*

Pickup in Surrey/North Delta

Oceanic Systems | Products | BioCube Aquariums


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet setup !


----------



## jmo526 (Aug 18, 2010)

Damn makes me wish i had the money


----------



## GreenGreenGrass (Oct 23, 2010)

Bump, still up for grabs


----------



## GreenGreenGrass (Oct 23, 2010)

Price drop... $175 for everything


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Is the light 72 watts ? Because I see you have 3 24 watt bulbs listed, I would like to know because I want to start another planted tank, thanks kevin.


----------



## Slinkky (Oct 7, 2010)

if you can deliver ill buy, willing to pay for gas also.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Man, I haven't seen a deal this good since I bought my 14g BioCube!  
This is a lovely deal.... resisting temptation to buy a second one  

Wait a minute... that means you tore down that lovely lush green planted setup you had going... 

BUMP!


----------



## GreenGreenGrass (Oct 23, 2010)

Acipenser said:


> Is the light 72 watts ? Because I see you have 3 24 watt bulbs listed, I would like to know because I want to start another planted tank, thanks kevin.


The BioCube can run two of those lights at a time. For my planted setup I was running both of the 10k bulbs with excellent results.


----------



## GreenGreenGrass (Oct 23, 2010)

Slinkky said:


> if you can deliver ill buy, willing to pay for gas also.


Sorry, no delivery


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

GreenGreenGrass said:


> The BioCube can run two of those lights at a time. For my planted setup I was running both of the 10k bulbs with excellent results.


Yes, there is almost TOO much light in a Biocube with the double-lighting... just make sure you know how to balance light & CO2 and you will hopefully avoid an algae outbreak like I had


----------



## GreenGreenGrass (Oct 23, 2010)

On hold pending payment.


----------



## aj11 (Dec 8, 2010)

pm'ed

you


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

hey do u still have the tank? really interested


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

It has been sold . I'm going to pick it up in a few days


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Be sure to close this ad when you're finished.

What a deal. Enjoy your biocube, it's a great system!


----------

